Ask HN: As a dev (not investor) which crypto$$$ are you most enthusiastic about? - jonplackett
======
elviejo
Cardano ADA... A blockchain programmed in Haskell blacked up by real research
and formal methods plus in the near future smart contracts in Plutus (DSL
derived from Haskell for smart contracts)..

Is the strong foundation that the future financial system requires.

Disclaimer: I work in the company that develops Cardano.

------
jasondecastro
Request Network.

They're building an open source solution to becoming the PayPal and Venmo of
crypto. You'll be able to pay me in whatever cryptocurrency you choose and I
can receive USD all in a matter of seconds.

They're also backed by YCombinator.

------
hanniabu
Blocknet. They're developing a trustless interoperability protocol allowing
transfer of data and value across different blockchain, which enables you to
consume blockchains/dApps as microservices. For example, you can create a
blockchain that interacts with Golem for computational tasks, Siacoin for
storage, Enigma for private transactions, Chainlink for data. It allows you to
develop without being restricted whether you choose to create your own
blockchain or develop on a platform - it's blockchain agnostic. Blocknet is
also the most decentralized interoperability protocol, more so than Icon, 0x,
Kyber, etc because it does not rely on Ethereum and every component is on-
chain.

------
ponyous
SiaCoin is pretty cool. They are a decentralised data storage system. You can
be a renter o rent a space. It's not there yet, but it's getting there.

------
Heraclite
REQ because its a simple yet huge idea, it's not a cryptocurrency per se, but
a service backed on the blockchain.

FUN because it solves a real problem (lack of trust in online gambling).

------
crypticlizard
Not just one coin, but I'm interested generally in blockchain as social media,
I'd really like to see alternatives to fb, twitter, yt, business models with
more fairness and also less centralization. Things I'm looking into right now
are [http://ong.social](http://ong.social) [http://d.tube](http://d.tube)
[http://steemit.com](http://steemit.com)

~~~
ezekg
What value is blockchain specifically to social media? Honest question.

~~~
taphangum
Was wondering the same. OP?

------
baccredited
Raiblocks and IOTA--and their forthcoming competition. Transaction fees stifle
innovation. If someone could piggy back an ERC20 type system on top of a zero
fee coin we would see an explosion of cool tech. I have things in my ideas.txt
file I would start building immediately.

It costs 58cents to send a fraction of an ETH right now. Low compared to BTC
but ridiculous compared to free.

------
ezekg
I’m a big fan of Monero, ARK, and RaiBlocks. The latter allows for fast
transactions (around 10s on average in my experience) by making each account
responsible for managing their own blockchain (thus there’s no “mining” and
crazy energy consumption) and it’s all connected over the network via a DAG
data structure.

------
askafriend
I'm big on EOS. Dan Larimer has a great track record in the crypto space and
it looks like they're running a tight ship as far as development goes.

XLM is another operation that has YC and other Silicon Valley talent on the
team that I'm bullish about.

------
r-s
REQ and XRB I am most enthusiastic about.

I got into XRB after a Bitcoin transaction took me over 6 hours and I searched
for alternatives. I see DAG coins as the future.

~~~
whiskers08xmt
What are your opinion on the centralization concern? It seems like the dPoS
consensus algorithm is inherently more centralized than PoW or regular PoS.
Would love to hear your thoughts!

------
andymoe
I’m interested in watching chia.network development. I think Bram will make
the right trade offs and he knows how to do peer-to-peer systems and get the
incentives correctly.

------
hschauhan
Ethereum

~~~
matt_the_bass
Why?

------
nuclx
Quantstamp. They're building a network for verifying smart contracts.

------
maxencecornet
OmiseGo, can't wait to try out the wallet SDK

------
O_H_E
Monero, and watching Nimiq closely

~~~
matt_the_bass
Why?

------
PaulHoule
XRP

~~~
zosegal
Why?

